# System freeze while switching from system console to Xserver



## Bunyan (Mar 14, 2014)

My system (FreeBSD-9.2)freezes when I switch to the system console and then back to the Xserver.
In this situation I have no other choice than forced shutdown and subsequent fsck at next boot.
Which might be the cause of the freeze ?
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: System freeze while switching from system console to Xse*

What videocard do you have? There are some known issues with drivers that use KMS.


----------



## Bunyan (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: System freeze while switching from system console to Xse*

My videocard is GeForce Ti 4200


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: System freeze while switching from system console to Xse*

Are you using the x11/nvidia-driver port? I have no issues switching back and forth between the console and X. Everything does seem to be a little more stable if you use the NVidia driver and build Xorg with WITH_NEW_XORG set.


----------



## Bunyan (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: System freeze while switching from system console to Xse*

I use nvidia driver 96* and Xorg-1.12
The fact is that the trouble has happened lately,
since I reinstalled the base system and rebuilt the ports.
I have a FreeBSD-10 installation and there such nasty things don'r happen.


----------

